# Parquet - sanding and refinishing question



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

If you do not use a very fine paper on the final sanding the sanding marks will show up. You must keep in mind that Parquet runs in opposite directions this is why a very fine paper should be used on final sanding and I would of used a orbital on final sanding.
I have never herd of anyone putting 3 coats of poly on in 2 hours.
Just mu opinion


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2007)

Darylh said:


> If you do not use a very fine paper on the final sanding the sanding marks will show up.


So it's reasonable for me to expect them to have done this right?

Here's a picture of before _(lighter)_ and after _(darker)_ of *the same exact section of floor*:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I love the new color, to bad about the sanding marks though my opinion is they used course paper with no fine final sanding. The last I herd you start with corse then finer and then finer again. I am not a flooring guy but looking at the pic it looks like they just used a fairly course paper on a drum sander and didn't take enough time to sand it down with a lighter paper. Something else to keep in mind, you have gone with a darker stain which will show up scratches better than lighter colors.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That floor finisher is blowing smoke my friend. Have you paid him yet? Don't! 

That floor is begging to be redone, it is a pitiful job as it stands. He could have screened the floor and resolved most all of those sanding issues. You better buy plenty of new socks you are going to ruin the ones you have now just walking on that floor. I can't imagine what the edges and the corners must look like.


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> That floor finisher is blowing smoke my friend. Have you paid him yet? Don't!


That's one of the reasons I posted. I'm holding off on the second (half) payment. 

While there certainly is plenty of "texture" to the finish, it may appear a little ruffer than it actually is as the new stain really brings up the grain (and the flaws). I'm going to go back down to the site now and give it a full inspection.


----------

